# What knife do you cary?



## cheungvictor (23 Oct 2005)

I was wondering what knives/knife you carry on exercises and everyday.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Oct 2005)

Try the search feature on the site and you will find several threads relating to this question.
Thanks


----------

